# The Great Mallet Swap 2014 Finished Results Thread



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Guys....please post up photos of the mallets you are receiving over the next few weeks!


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

I am not involved with the swap but have been waiting with anticipation for the photos.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Tried to post in the other thread but it seems its now closed. Anyhow, like a bonehead I completely forgot to ship my mallet on Mon. We got blasted with another storm last night that will probably take us 3 days to clean up so now Im on mandatory OT again. I should be able to get this in the mail on Fri morn. Just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

*It's just like a major award!*

I got home from work this evening, snow everywhere. I live about 40 miles south of BassBlaster so I figured there was not much of a chance of getting my mallet. My wife tells me after dinner that there's a box on the porch for me. "What did you order now?" Yea, she has a right to ask that question.

But nope....straight from Glenville, West 'by God' Virginia! "adot45" is the maker and boy did he do a nice job on it! I was hoping for a 'turned' mallet since I have no lathe. The mallet is nice and heavy, fits my hand well and looks damn nice to boot! I almost hate to use it, but I know they're supposed to be used.

Again adot45, thanks for the great mallet and nice note!

As for the recipient of my mallet, in my haste to get to the post office, not only did I not insert my note, I didn't even put my screen name on the box! (BTW, I'm Ken :smile


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a great looking mallet to start the thread :thumbsup: Nice job adot45. 

Okay, now we lots more details - what woods are used, dimensions, weight, finish, etc.......


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

Details: 12" long, 4" head. Looks to me like oak, but I'm not sure. The finish appears to be clear poly. As for weight, I'm guessing around 20oz. adot45 will correct me where I'm wrong. The head feels weighted. I'm not sure with what, but it makes no sound when shaken. It hefty for sure. In his note he said the plastic (red rings) might be brittle when cold so be careful. I'd like to know the purpose of the rings, I've not seen anything like this before. I am NOT a mallet expert by any means.

I couldn't be happier!:thumbsup:


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, sorry I forgot to put any details about the mallet. It's a stacked rings style, red oak, not weighted but the "high impact, durable, space age, rust proof material".....the red plastic is very dense and heavy. It's a cutting board. I've made some with the clear and I've been able to just wail on stuff with no problem, but when I went to Wally World to get a cutting board, I saw the red and thought I'd try it with the red oak. If it fails Bumpus let me know and I'll replace it with an all oak model. It's finished with BLO so there won't be any problem with the finish chipping. I'm glad you like it and thanks for the comments guys. Dave


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

adot45 said:


> Hi Guys, sorry I forgot to put any details about the mallet. It's a stacked rings style, red oak, not weighted but the "high impact, durable, space age, rust proof material".....the red plastic is very dense and heavy. It's a cutting board. I've made some with the clear and I've been able to just wail on stuff with no problem, but when I went to Wally World to get a cutting board, I saw the red and thought I'd try it with the red oak. If it fails Bumpus let me know and I'll replace it with an all oak model. It's finished with BLO so there won't be any problem with the finish chipping. I'm glad you like it and thanks for the comments guys. Dave


You have no idea how thrilled I am with the mallet. Man I love these swaps!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine is going in the mail tomorrow to whomever will receive it. (Keeping that a secret for now.) As for the one I'm to receive, Dopalgangr informed me that it should arrive in the next few days. Excited to see it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mines going in the mail tomorrow as well. I've been attempting to get over some nasty bronchitis and getting to the post office just wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

frankp said:


> Mine is going in the mail tomorrow to whomever will receive it. (Keeping that a secret for now.) As for the one I'm to receive, Dopalgangr informed me that it should arrive in the next few days. Excited to see it.


 Hey Frank, it should come today. Again, I hope you like it and that its not too light in weight. I didn't add to much weight to it. Its made from black walnut, red oak, and I believe the handle is cherry or ash. My first attempt with a mallet and BLO finish so I hope it works out. :yes:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Another Mallet Received*

Got my mallet in the mail today and it is a beauty!:thumbup:

Sent to me from Peter (guglipm63) along with a nice note. This is the first mallet Peter has made and he did himself proud. Several first for me too - first time owning anything that has been turned - and the two woods he used are new to me as well.

Here are the pictures - description to follow.

































The head of the mallet is sassafras and the handle is sycamore. It comes in at a little over 13 oz and is about 10.5" tall. Head is 3.5 wide by about 3.5 tall and has a great knot that really gives it a unique look.

I really like the handle. It's got two distinct gripping areas that both feel great - one down low for bashing and one right up high for those little taps. The ring details give a nice contrast with the lighter colored wood (were those done with a wood burner?).

I think the finish is BLO (please correct me if I'm wrong).

I can't wait for it to warm up a little so I can get to the shop and start beating on some chisels. In the meantime it's sitting right next to me by the computer and I can't stop playing with it:laughing:.

Thanks Peter - it's a great mallet!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Great looking Mallet!!


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Great mallet and very pretty wood. I like what BLO does to sycamore, it turns a nice deep tan over time and gets even prettier. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

*My wife's birthday*

So my wife's birthday is this week and she's been looking to buy a Brother embroidery machine to go along with all the other sewing paraphenalia we have for our various projects. When she arrived home today (before me, because I was getting her birthday present installed in her car) she saw this on the front porch.

Needless to say she was a bit miffed since it doesn't have any embroidery functions all. Then she saw my name and thought it was some diving gear I am in the process of purchasing.

Neither was correct. It was a fine mallet from dopalgangr, made of oak, walnut and cherry. It is a nice light mallet that feels butter smooth in your hand. Dopalgangr also added some rings to give the light mallet a little more heft. Everyone in the house has been touching it since I opened the box.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks too nice to hit anything with!!!


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Bumpus said:


> I got home from work this evening, snow everywhere. I live about 40 miles south of BassBlaster so I figured there was not much of a chance of getting my mallet. My wife tells me after dinner that there's a box on the porch for me. "What did you order now?" Yea, she has a right to ask that question. But nope....straight from Glenville, West 'by God' Virginia! "adot45" is the maker and boy did he do a nice job on it! I was hoping for a 'turned' mallet since I have no lathe. The mallet is nice and heavy, fits my hand well and looks damn nice to boot! I almost hate to use it, but I know they're supposed to be used. Again adot45, thanks for the great mallet and nice note! As for the recipient of my mallet, in my haste to get to the post office, not only did I not insert my note, I didn't even put my screen name on the box! (BTW, I'm Ken :smile


 Nice work! In fact, they all are awesome looking!


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks and tell your wife sorry  That was the only box I had, both my wife and daughter are doing the quilting thing too. Enjoy the mallet and keep it oiled (that's how the rings stay on with the swelling wood).


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tim, thank you for the kind words and glad it found a great home. I use Danish oil on most of my projects, watco brand. It's just so easy to touch up. The burn marks were done by rubbing it with a piece of wire while it spun on the lathe. I'm glad you like it and hope it brings you many years of pleasure


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I knew I could smell oil of some sort - just took a guess at BLO


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice looking mallets, guys. I'm glad to see swaps are still going on, I quite enjoyed the ones I participated in!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I shipped two today priority post so barring weather delays... They should arrive in Texas and West Virginia by Saturday


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I sent the one I made first thing this morning, should be in the owner's hands on Saturday. 

Found a box on my porch a few hours later and my new mallet had arrived! Almost instant gratification.

It's a beauty...looks like walnut and maple...and pretty close in shape to the one I made, so no chance of missing the one I sent. Awesome.

I'm very happy, and can whack away with full abandon...I was having a hard time smacking things with the one I'd made, it's easier with one I didn't fret over!

I'm hooked...will look forward to more fun exchanges in the future.

James


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I received mine during our snow storm. I was shocked. It's beautiful. I feel that mine will pail in comparison. Kelly did an amazing job. I think I will have to make another one and send it later. Thank you Kelly


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> I received mine during our snow storm. I was shocked. It's beautiful. I feel that mine will pail in comparison. Kelly did an amazing job. I think I will have to make another one and send it later. Thank you Kelly


That's a beautiful looking piece of work.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Some way cool mallets so far!!:yes:

I got mine in the mail today. Sorry for the delay. They say the recipient should recieve it on Mon.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Man, those are some great mallets!! I especially like the inlay on the one above, GREAT WORK. Gives me something to strive for on the next swap.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

*I'm such a winner*

Just got in around two today to find I had received my mallet. I Win again. These swaps are great. I'll post some picks just as soon as I get back to the much easier to use IPad app.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Bumpus said:


> I got home from work this evening, snow everywhere. I live about 40 miles south of BassBlaster so I figured there was not much of a chance of getting my mallet. My wife tells me after dinner that there's a box on the porch for me. "What did you order now?" Yea, she has a right to ask that question.
> 
> But nope....straight from Glenville, West 'by God' Virginia! "adot45" is the maker and boy did he do a nice job on it! I was hoping for a 'turned' mallet since I have no lathe. The mallet is nice and heavy, fits my hand well and looks damn nice to boot! I almost hate to use it, but I know they're supposed to be used.
> 
> ...


Makes me want to buy a lathe. Great job

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Got my mallet in the mail today and it is a beauty!:thumbup:
> 
> Sent to me from Peter (guglipm63) along with a nice note. This is the first mallet Peter has made and he did himself proud. Several first for me too - first time owning anything that has been turned - and the two woods he used are new to me as well.
> 
> ...


Sweet.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Priusjames said:


> I sent the one I made first thing this morning, should be in the owner's hands on Saturday.
> 
> Found a box on my porch a few hours later and my new mallet had arrived! Almost instant gratification.
> 
> ...


Nice looking thumper! Who sent it to you?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> I received mine during our snow storm. I was shocked. It's beautiful. I feel that mine will pail in comparison. Kelly did an amazing job. I think I will have to make another one and send it later. Thank you Kelly


Another nice mallet! 

Now we have to have some more info and maybe a build thread on the inlay - inquiring minds want to learn more:yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Feast your eyes guys. My mallet is perfect. Maple with walnut "orbit rings". I could not be more pleased. I also have a new weapon for late night shop time. The workmanship is flawless and I am truly the winner. I had it with me on the last part of my day and everyone that saw it was amazed at the rings. Now all I have to do is find a place in my bench drawers to park it for easy access.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I'm so impressed. I love it.

Thank you so much Wood Shavings Jerry.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great looking mallet Jerry!




Al B Thayer said:


> Makes me want to buy a lathe.


+1 I have that same thought with every turned mallet I see. For a someone who is a non-turner, you guys make it look like magic:thumbsup:


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*mallet*

Al Glad that it made it to you safe and sound. Put it to good use, was really easy to make you just need cauls on the sides when gluing it together and one clamp on the end.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Got mine today as well and I must say WOW. I am impressed. This is one fine mallet. 









It's from Maylar. The head is Bubinga and Maple with dyed maple veneers. The handle is of Brazilian Rosewood trimmed with maple and ebony. Finish is watco Danish oil (my favorite) and Renaissance wax. The craftsmanship is superb and I am humbled to have it
Thank you Dave


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

A perfect fit


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy hell, these are some damn pretty mallets. Mine (the one I made) pales in comparison. I may have a lot of folks beat on heft, though... it came in slightly over 2 pounds even after cutting it down twice. The recipient will have a bludgeon worthy of the name even if they never use it as a mallet.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

trc65 said:


> Nice looking thumper! Who sent it to you?



Mine came from Bumpus. Like me, he didn't put his screen name on the package. The city/state and a review of the participants helped me zoom in...the "thanks" after my earlier post added confidence. Thanks for the cool mallet, Ken!

Mine already found a home,it fits perfectly between the waytubes on the Shopsmith! Doesn't fall through, perfect.

When mine arrives in CT (tomorrow, hopefully), my address and name should hopefully be easy to figure out...my note got shuffled out of the package when the postal employee shuffled it from one box to another.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, I've been working twelve hours a day, with an hour and a half commute each way. Haven't had time to mail mine out yet. This morning is the first time I've even seen this picture thread. I'm going to town this morning and sending mine out. Hope it gets to him very soon after. Some great looking mallets being received.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

frankp said:


> Holy hell, these are some damn pretty mallets. Mine (the one I made) pales in comparison. I may have a lot of folks beat on heft, though... it came in slightly over 2 pounds even after cutting it down twice. The recipient will have a bludgeon worthy of the name even if they never use it as a mallet.


 Same here. I thought I had built a pretty cool mallet until these guys started posting pictures!


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> A perfect fit
> 
> 
> View attachment 88645


I'm so happy you like it Peter. It felt really good in my hands too. Bubinga should survive beating on just about anything.


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

Priusjames said:


> Mine came from Bumpus. Like me, he didn't put his screen name on the package. The city/state and a review of the participants helped me zoom in...the "thanks" after my earlier post added confidence. Thanks for the cool mallet, Ken!
> 
> Mine already found a home,it fits perfectly between the waytubes on the Shopsmith! Doesn't fall through, perfect.
> 
> When mine arrives in CT (tomorrow, hopefully), my address and name should hopefully be easy to figure out...my note got shuffled out of the package when the postal employee shuffled it from one box to another.


Sorry about the 'non name' issue. I got home from the post office and saw my sheet laying on the truck seat. I'm glad you like it. It appears I'll have to get a lathe before the next swap....all the coolest mallets appear to be turned!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> Al Glad that it made it to you safe and sound. Put it to good use, was really easy to make you just need cauls on the sides when gluing it together and one clamp on the end.


Everybody I show it to loves it. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, shipped mine off just now. Didn't get to P.O. Saturday thanks to wife running late, as always. But came after work this morning. Supposed to be there Wed. morning.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

I got my mallet and a nice note from DST today. It's a whopper! He tells me the handle is cherry laminated with lyptus and it is great looking and buttery smooth. The business end is maple with a mesquite cap and those two woods look great together as well. Thank You. Dave


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Mallet finds a home*

Got my mallet today from Ryan. What a nice job a great balance bot in the mallet itself and in the wood selection. Here is a side note I know with in a block or two where Ryan lives, just south of Memorial park in Neenah Wi. Used to play ball there 20 years ago when my wife and I lived in Appleton Wi on Leminnwah St. RYan great mallet and it's sure to be put to use.

Jerry


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I realized after it shipped out I forgot the note that I wrote....

So that said the head of mallet is hard maple, cherry and Chechen, while the handle is hard maple and rift sawn red oak. 

The whole thing is finished with BLO and then polished with wax.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*wood*

Ryan when I looed at I saw that it wasn't BW but couldn't tell what the other was. So where does Chechen come from not sure that I have heard of it before. 

Jerry


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wicked awesome!! I love it!

Someone posted earlier that the coolest mallets were turned. You might have changed his mind!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Got mine today. Woohoo!

I also fell victim to the no letter/note. I narrowed it down to the two Ohio guys and think it is from BassBlaster. 

Here are the pics:

































I feels to be in the 16 ounce range with a very good balance in my hand. Should be a dream to work with. I am not sure of the red colored wood but the light is maple. The through pins on the handle are a cool addition. Not sure of the finish either, but this thing is smooth. 

So if you made this mallet please accept my sincere thanks and know that I really do like it. Also let me have the backstory on how it came to be.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Ttharp said:


> Got mine today. Woohoo!
> 
> I also fell victim to the no letter/note. I narrowed it down to the two Ohio guys and think it is from BassBlaster.
> 
> ...


Yep, that was me. Sorry about the no note. It just never occured to me that I should put a note in with it untill it was allready on its way. Doh!!


Yes, the light wood is maple. The dark wood is monkey pod. The finish is GF woodturners finish. I didnt realize that I shouldnt go with a film finish untill it was too late. Hoefully it holds up.

Umm backstory, well, I knew I wanted to do a two tone mallet. Beyond that there really wasnt much planning. I glued up some woods that looked well together and chucked them on the lathe. The head is cored a small depth and the maple ends have tenons. I was concerned that just glueing a cap to end grain wouldnt last long. Hopefully doing it the way I did, will hold up. I never really had any plans for the shape. When I started cutting, I was just going for something different but wanted to keep it simple at the same time.

Im glad you like it and I hope it gets lots of use!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Yep, that was me. Sorry about the no note. It just never occured to me that I should put a note in with it untill it was allready on its way. Doh!! Yes, the light wood is maple. The dark wood is monkey pod. The finish is GF woodturners finish. I didnt realize that I shouldnt go with a film finish untill it was too late. Hoefully it holds up. Umm backstory, well, I knew I wanted to do a two tone mallet. Beyond that there really wasnt much planning. I glued up some woods that looked well together and chucked them on the lathe. The head is cored a small depth and the maple ends have tenons. I was concerned that just glueing a cap to end grain wouldnt last long. Hopefully doing it the way I did, will hold up. I never really had any plans for the shape. When I started cutting, I was just going for something different but wanted to keep it simple at the same time. Im glad you like it and I hope it gets lots of use!:thumbsup:



I've never heard of Monkey Pod, it's beautiful. That is one of the cool things about the swap. Get to see new techniques and new materials. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> Got my mallet today from Ryan. What a nice job a great balance bot in the mallet itself and in the wood selection. Here is a side note I know with in a block or two where Ryan lives, just south of Memorial park in Neenah Wi. Used to play ball there 20 years ago when my wife and I lived in Appleton Wi on Leminnwah St. RYan great mallet and it's sure to be put to use.
> 
> Jerry


While I'm not a big fan of multi colored woods in woodworking. This one does appeal to me. Really nice balance Ryan. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Appologise to everyone. I was going to post mine on my Monday just been but been called out (Sunday) to help with fires in Victoria. 

They are experiencing worst fires since Black Friday 5 years ago which were the worst fires in history for the area. 


Am rolling over to do a second shift so will be home again my next Sunday / Monday 


This is my facebook page if anyone wants to see some of what is happening down here, hope the link works. 


https://www.facebook.com/r.m.walters.act?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttharp said:


> I've never heard of Monkey Pod, it's beautiful. That is one of the cool things about the swap. Get to see new techniques and new materials.


Got to give a big +1 on that. The diversity on these mallets/materials is great. 

I was curious so I went back and tallied the different woods used. So far out of 9 mallets received, there have been at least 12 different species used.
They are:

Red Oak
Sycamore
Sassafrass
Walnut
Cherry
Maple
Bubinga
Lyptus
Mesquite
Chechen
Monkey Pod
Purple Heart

I wouldn't be surprised if we see another half dozen species before we are done!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Appologise to everyone. I was going to post mine on my Monday just been but been called out (Sunday) to help with fires in Victoria. They are experiencing worst fires since Black Friday 5 years ago which were the worst fires in history for the area.


You just be careful


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

trc65 said:


> Got to give a big +1 on that. The diversity on these mallets/materials is great. I was curious so I went back and tallied the different woods used. So far out of 9 mallets received, there have been at least 11 different species used (maybe more, I'm not sure what Kelly used in MasterSplinter's mallet). They are: Red Oak Sycamore Sassafrass Walnut Cherry Maple Bubinga Lyptus Mesquite Chechen Monkey Pod I wouldn't be surprised if we see another half dozen species before we are done!


On the one I did, I used walnut, oak and Purple Heart. Kelly aka kelsky


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

I received a package today. Perfect timing as I returned from a business trip today and then leaving again tomorrow. This baby is solid. Unfortunately I don't know who to thank. I didn't get a note or their screen name. So thank you Frank C. I really like the mallet. I'd like to know the wood used. I am guessing, but it looked like the handle is Osage orange and the head is made up of a couple other species. Maybe mahogany for one of them. Anyway, let us all know what it is. Thanks again. Nice work and I am ready to give it a whirl.













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Kelly. I believe mine was going to you. Thats not the one i made. I included a note.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I got home today and there was a small priority mail package on the table. I had just ordered some metal ruler tape and had assumed it was that since the box was so small. Boy was I surprised when I opened it to find my mallet from Al B Thayer. To be honest in my ignorance, (until I read his note) I thought that it was just the handle and that maybe the head was in the box and screwed on. But actually this is a fine precision instrument and feels solid in the hand, very unique. The handle is made from 75 year old cherry and the business end from a brass pipe fitting. The weight is perfect and it will come in real handy with chisel work or even if I get into wood carving. Thanks again Al, it's found a perfect home in my workshop.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice mallet Al! :thumbsup: After your comment in the other thread: "_We're probably going to change your mind about that when you see the type of mallets that would require more than the wood for weight. Stay tuned." _I was really expecting to see a lead weighted dead blow mallet. 

Very nice surprise:yes:

What a unique use of materials and yet another different design! While I've seen brass headed mallets for sale, I didn't even think about making one - or what/how to do one.

Please share a little on your construction methods/materials.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Al, the more I look at your mallet I can't figure out how you made the brass end. I know you said that you screwed on a pipe fitting and epoxied a hose bib cap but can't picture how you put those two together the way you did. It really looks like it is one piece of brass. Again, thanks and GREAT job! I'm gonna try to make another one just like it for a friend of mine.

PS- I can't figure out how you made the handle so perfect without a lathe and just a table saw???


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well after spending the last few hours in my shop.....I randomly checked my front door (which we don't use real often), and it looks like I got a package today!!! I quickly ripped it open and found an amazing mallet. The precision of the fabrication, the wood choice, and the finish quality were all superb!! 

Ttharp really blew the doors off this mallet!!! It is a two piece mallet built with tiger maple and sapele.....finish is glossy lacquer......

.I'll tell ya.....I'm going to have a hard time making myself hit anything with it!! (by the way......the genuine Louisiana additions look great too!!)


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Al I am curious on how you made that as well.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

wood shavings said:


> Ryan when I looed at I saw that it wasn't BW but couldn't tell what the other was. So where does Chechen come from not sure that I have heard of it before. Jerry


It's also known as black poison wood (only the sap, not the wood) and as Caribbean rosewood. It's from the Dominican Republic, Cuba, Jamaica, northern Guatemala, Belize or southern Mexico. 

It's a very dense wood, yet surprisingly easy to work with.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

kelsky said:


> I received a package today. Perfect timing as I returned from a business trip today and then leaving again tomorrow. This baby is solid. Unfortunately I don't know who to thank. I didn't get a note or their screen name. So thank you Frank C. I really like the mallet. I'd like to know the wood used. I am guessing, but it looked like the handle is Osage orange and the head is made up of a couple other species. Maybe mahogany for one of them. Anyway, let us all know what it is. Thanks again. Nice work and I am ready to give it a whirl.


Kelly, the note was in the envelope attached to the outside of the box (under the shipping label). Obviously (now) that's the one I made. Yellowheart handle with teak floor boards repurposed for the business end of it. I tried to get all the "interesting grain" pieces for the teak but a couple are fairly plain, hence the reason it looks like two different wood types.

Glad you like it, either way.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

As I look at all the mallets sent in buy everyone they are all works of art. Congrats to all that took the time and effort to be apart of this swap. Look forward too seeing more as time rolls along.

Jerry


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Received my mallet yesterday. No note, but I'm pretty sure it's from James in CA.

It's a nice design, with a compact head faced with leather:










Looks to be Maple and perhaps Paduk?



















The big surprise is that the mallet rattles. The maker will have to comment on what he used, but I'm guessing it's to add some weight or an attempt at a dead blow.

I already have a spot for it picked out in my shop. Very cool. I'm so happy to have been a part of this.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well after spending the last few hours in my shop.....I randomly checked my front door (which we don't use real often), and it looks like I got a package today!!! I quickly ripped it open and found an amazing mallet. The precision of the fabrication, the wood choice, and the finish quality were all superb!! Ttharp really blew the doors off this mallet!!! It is a two piece mallet built with tiger maple and sapele.....finish is glossy lacquer...... .I'll tell ya.....I'm going to have a hard time making myself hit anything with it!! (by the way......the genuine Louisiana additions look great too!!)


Thanks Ryan, you really are too kind. I hope the EXTRAS make up for any flaws in construction. 

I hope you beat it to bits. I never have been a collector. Just have always rather use stuff than look at it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ttharp said:


> Thanks Ryan, you really are too kind. I hope the EXTRAS make up for any flaws in construction. I hope you beat it to bits. I never have been a collector. Just have always rather use stuff than look at it.


Flaws?? Your nuts!!! The thing is great!!! I'll probably look at it for a few weeks before putting it to use.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Maylar said:


> Received my mallet yesterday. No note, but I'm pretty sure it's from James in CA.
> 
> It's a nice design, with a compact head faced with leather:
> 
> ...


Yes, Maylar, that's the one I made. I'm glad you like it, go smack something with it!

You're both right about the woods I used, and about the "dead blow" attempt. 

The head has a long hollow compartment that I added about 6oz of #7 or #8 lead shot to. I wasn't sure how much shot I could add before it would be too full and lose any dead-blow action...probably could have added more. Side note, the only way I could get less than the oft-mentioned 25# bags of lead was to buy shotgun ammunition at Walmart after striking out at all the craft stores. It was time to replace some older shells anyhow, so it was a "win-win" solution. If you need to add more, just drill in the center of the top (of the mallet!) and pour some in! 

Hope it serves a purpose...I kind of built you the mallet I've wished I had more than once.

You're right about this mallet exchange being both interesting and lots of fun!

James


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

I received my mallet yesterday! Thanks DST and tell your son thanks too! DST told me in the note that he sent with the mallet that it is made of quilted maple for the striker and cherry and lyptus laminated in the handle AND that his nine year old son played an integral role in building it. I hope you created some memories that will influence him in the future. I am sure that I will get a ton of use out of it. It is built very solidly and I'm sure that it will put up with any abuse that I can put it through. I look forward to seeing what the handle looks like after the cherry stripe starts to darken.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Dopalgangr said:


> Hey Al, the more I look at your mallet I can't figure out how you made the brass end. I know you said that you screwed on a pipe fitting and epoxied a hose bib cap but can't picture how you put those two together the way you did. It really looks like it is one piece of brass. Again, thanks and GREAT job! I'm gonna try to make another one just like it for a friend of mine.
> 
> PS- I can't figure out how you made the handle so perfect without a lathe and just a table saw???


Well First I cut the corners of the wood off making a octagon. Then with a block plane I made it round. Still a little bigger than finished size I reduced one end by laying it on the table saw in a piece of wood with a V cut in it. So I could rotate it and keep it in one place. The V block of wood was clamped in place so it didn't move. I reduced one end until I could screw the fitting on it while letting it cut its own threads. This required clamping it in the vice and screwing it on with a pipe wrench. 

Now I have to smooth the brass by the same method on the table saw. Rotating it till it no longer had the two ridges on the ends.

To get the handle shape I laid it long ways over the blade with the same V board and raised the blade and rotated the mallet till I liked the shape. After that I sanded it with a strap of cloth sand paper and then finish sanded. 

I liked the feel so much I almost bowed out of the swap and and kept it.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well after spending the last few hours in my shop.....I randomly checked my front door (which we don't use real often), and it looks like I got a package today!!! I quickly ripped it open and found an amazing mallet. The precision of the fabrication, the wood choice, and the finish quality were all superb!!
> 
> Ttharp really blew the doors off this mallet!!! It is a two piece mallet built with tiger maple and sapele.....finish is glossy lacquer......
> 
> .I'll tell ya.....I'm going to have a hard time making myself hit anything with it!! (by the way......the genuine Louisiana additions look great too!!)


What a beauty. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> Al I am curious on how you made that as well.


Might be hard with out pics but I posted the method.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Priusjames said:


> The head has a long hollow compartment that I added about 6oz of #7 or #8 lead shot to.
> Hope it serves a purpose...I kind of built you the mallet I've wished I had more than once.
> 
> You're right about this mallet exchange being both interesting and lots of fun!
> ...


That's a very attractive mallet! 

What did you use to attach the leather? I'm planning on making a dead blow, but not sure what glue to use.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

anoldlady said:


> I received my mallet yesterday! Thanks DST and tell your son thanks too! DST told me in the note that he sent with the mallet that it is made of quilted maple for the striker and cherry and lyptus laminated in the handle AND that his nine year old son played an integral role in building it. I hope you created some memories that will influence him in the future. I am sure that I will get a ton of use out of it. It is built very solidly and I'm sure that it will put up with any abuse that I can put it through. I look forward to seeing what the handle looks like after the cherry stripe starts to darken.


Very nicely done! I really like the grain in the head. 

:thumbsup: to DST and your son!


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Well First I cut the corners of the wood off making a octagon. Then with a block plane I made it round. Still a little bigger than finished size I reduced one end by laying it on the table saw in a piece of wood with a V cut in it. So I could rotate it and keep it in one place. The V block of wood was clamped in place so it didn't move. I reduced one end until I could screw the fitting on it while letting it cut its own threads. This required clamping it in the vice and screwing it on with a pipe wrench. Now I have to smooth the brass by the same method on the table saw. Rotating it till it no longer had the two ridges on the ends. To get the handle shape I laid it long ways over the blade with the same V board and raised the blade and rotated the mallet till I liked the shape. After that I sanded it with a strap of cloth sand paper and then finish sanded. I liked the feel so much I almost bowed out of the swap and and kept it. Al Nails only hold themselves.


Well I'm glad you didn't bow out and I got it! Thanks again.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

With all the awesome pics I've seen so far, I feel even worse than before about missing the swap. I work 12 hour shifts away from home so I miss out on pretty much everything while I"m working. I've been stuck working all year so far, but I should have some time off in late March.  Another swap then maybe?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm up for another one in a few months!!


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Sounds fun


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Well friends I am not sure when it arrived as I was out of town but I am now the recipient of a very nice mallet. It came from Alabama so thank you Alan Sweet (right).
It is very nice in regard to fit at finish. Seamless transition between contrasting woods. Nice oval handle which fits the hand very well. Long handle for whacking although I find myself gripping up close to the head and using the nice compact head for sone finer tapping. It is a great size for detail work or fine adjustments when setting a joint. The head is weighted. I can hear the insides move. BBs or lead maybe?
Maple handle and main body I believe. the handle has some fine detail work in it as well. I would guess wire burning. The caps I would not have ever guessed. The wrapper says "Shubham" India on it. I had never heard oh that so it is extra cool to me.
It is a great new tool. Again, thanks


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey hey...my mallet arrived. It's from RayKing49. Ray enclosed a nice note detailing his build. It's made with cherry and walnut and has beautiful inlays on both ends.It's finished with a coat of Danish Oil and 3 coats of Paste Wax. It feels very smooth and the contrasting woods look sharp. It's a very sturdy and solid mallet...around 12" long and easily weighs a pound and half or more. It's very well balanced and feels good to the grip. It's a lathe turned mallet that I'm very excited to receive...I don't have one like this and I'm anxious to get in the shop and put it to work. This mallet just looks and feels like it's a real work horse. Great job on it Ray....Thank you so much!!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Im up for another one. I promise not to screw up this time. Lol


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Might be hard with out pics but I posted the method.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


What did you use for the brass?


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> What did you use for the brass?


he said in his letter that he used a brass pipe fitting screwed onto the handle then epoxied a brass hose bib cap into the end.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Still on the fire ground here guys, will be home by the end of the weekend I hope. Hope to make Mondays mail. 

Last few days have been much less intense than the start. No action pics that compare with las time round. May either start a new thread or piggy back on an old thread with more pics

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope you get lots of use out of your mallet. It was fun to make.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

anoldlady said:


> I received my mallet yesterday! Thanks DST and tell your son thanks too! DST told me in the note that he sent with the mallet that it is made of quilted maple for the striker and cherry and lyptus laminated in the handle AND that his nine year old son played an integral role in building it. I hope you created some memories that will influence him in the future. I am sure that I will get a ton of use out of it. It is built very solidly and I'm sure that it will put up with any abuse that I can put it through. I look forward to seeing what the handle looks like after the cherry stripe starts to darken.


Glad you like it. For the record the center strip is the lyptus and outsides are the cherry.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

There's a lot of really great looking mallets in this thread. Great job, guys!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> What did you use for the brass?


One exactly like this one.

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I've very much enjoyed the swap. They're all good sport and good for the group. I've seen some very good workmanship and have been inspired. We all can look at the different pieces with admiration and gain a little knowledge of our fellow forum friends. I know I have learned from these swaps and will continue to participate in future ones. 

Ryan and Dave did a great service to us all and I would like to thank both.

Al B Thayer

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

As the organizer of the original mallet swap (just had to toot my own horn a little) I have to say that each successive swap keeps upping the game. Very nice mallets made by all. Kind of sorry I didn't participate in this one too.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

My mallets arrived a few days ago. I am sorry for not posting sooner. Work exploded and since I am self employed and have been in a dry spell, I have to take what I can get.

Anyway. They are beautiful. If I were to wish for something that I could absolutely not make, these would be it. The only thing better than the mallets is the story that goes with them. 

Tim (TRC65) made a mallet using oak that was from a barn that they reclaimed on the farm that he grew up on and still lives on. It just does not get any more sentimental than that. The larger mallet is predominantly that wood, with the outside faces made from Mahogany.

He then went further and read my posts and found that I me a penmaker and that I turned a small mallet for working pens. He then made me a small mallet made entirely from that wood.

The mallets are finished with 7 coats of boiled Linseed oil. I could not like them any more and plan on using them for years. Small presonal story about that. When I show my goods at craft shows it just makes my blood boil when people come by and say "That is too pretty to use". Looking at the mallets kind of evoked that feeling in me then I thought a bit more and realized that they are made to use and I plan to enjoy them.

TRC65 - The small mallet gets into places that my turned one won't. They play nocely together. Thank You again.

Andy


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Very cool mallets Tim, nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

You are very welcome Andy! I'm glad you like them and will be using them. 

I think we all agree with you on the "To Pretty to Use" statement. I've thought that often when I've gotten a new tool, but in my mind nothing is more beautiful than a nice looking tool that shows the wear for which it was designed.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

trc65 said:


> You are very welcome Andy! I'm glad you like them and will be using them.
> 
> I think we all agree with you on the "To Pretty to Use" statement. I've thought that often when I've gotten a new tool, but in my mind nothing is more beautiful than a nice looking tool that shows the wear for which it was designed.


Abso cotton pick'in lutely. 

I made cutting board for my stepson and his wife. It is always on the counter and shows daily use. Makes me beam.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Apologies for not participating. Unfortunately things got a bit busy and I wasn't able to make one.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> One exactly like this one.
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


Wow. Never would have guessed


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> One exactly like this one. Nails only hold themselves.


So to smooth the brass you used your table saw blade? Did I read that wrong in one of your earlier posts?


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to be coming in late, but everything has been kinda crazy here lately. I received my mallet on Wednesday from anoldlady, way down in Texas. Michael was very generous with the packing material too! He put a bunch of bits and pieces from an old piano in the box too. Some genuine ivory keys, and some very nice ebony keys too, as well as some spruce from the frame, and a chunk of Red Oak from a tree he salvaged from Hurricane Ike back in 2008.

I'm very excited to start putting this beast to work. It's got a very good feel to it. Michael melted some lead and put an ingot in the head, so it's heavy, but it doesn't rattle or anything!

Thanks Michael!

Acer


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Adillo303 said:


> My mallets arrived a few days ago. I am sorry for not posting sooner. Work exploded and since I am self employed and have been in a dry spell, I have to take what I can get.
> 
> Anyway. They are beautiful. If I were to wish for something that I could absolutely not make, these would be it. The only thing better than the mallets is the story that goes with them.
> 
> ...


These are beautiful. The way the oak is cut makes them look great. BLO is perfect and 7 coats is going to last a life time.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Dopalgangr said:


> So to smooth the brass you used your table saw blade? Did I read that wrong in one of your earlier posts?


You would be amazed at how well a blade that size can cut and shape. Just make a fixture to rotate it in.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Acercanto said:


> I'm sorry to be coming in late, but everything has been kinda crazy here lately. I received my mallet on Wednesday from anoldlady, way down in Texas. Michael was very generous with the packing material too! He put a bunch of bits and pieces from an old piano in the box too. Some genuine ivory keys, and some very nice ebony keys too, as well as some spruce from the frame, and a chunk of Red Oak from a tree he salvaged from Hurricane Ike back in 2008.
> http://flic.kr/p/k6AZj2http://flic.kr/p/k6CTcu
> I'm very excited to start putting this beast to work. It's got a very good feel to it. Michael melted some lead and put an ingot in the head, so it's heavy, but it doesn't rattle or anything!
> 
> ...


Come on man, spill the beans! Whats the "beast" made of? Looks great.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Come on man, spill the beans! Whats the "beast" made of? Looks great.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


That's part of the mystery! Neither of us know! I think it might be Padauk, and the handle and middle are plywood, and the edges are Poplar.

Acer


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

*These swaps are great!*

Between the snow we've received and my bad back, I haven't had much shop time lately. So little that the mallet I received is still setting on the stand next to the TV in the living room. When folks have come to visit, they see the mallet, pick it up and to a person have been amazed. Most ask where did I get/buy it? I then relate the 'Swap story' and bring up the forum on my laptop and show pictures that everyone has posted. 

Most are simply amazed that; 
1) There is no charge to join this forum
2) That complete strangers trust one another enough to make a tool, ship it and then receive one
3) That despite what they see on the news, there is absolutely no p0rn involved with this end of the internet!

Most of my friends are not woodworkers. My father in law is a retired cabinet maker and one close friend does finish carpentry. My FIL will be 93 this month and has been a great source of information but is slowing down. As with most folks here that run their own business, my finish carpenter friend spares as much time as he can. This forum and YouTube is my major link to the woodworking world. 

What we have here is special, and I'm proud to be a small part of it. I'll be looking forward to the next swap for sure!

~Bumpus


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Acercanto said:


> That's part of the mystery! Neither of us know! I think it might be Padauk, and the handle and middle are plywood, and the edges are Poplar.
> 
> Acer


I like the concept. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Been waiting for the mallets to appear before saying anything. Now is the time. You guys have all made some really beautiful stuff here! :thumbsup:

I know that each of them was made to be used, but I would have to error on the side of they are all too beautiful to get banged up by hitting something with them.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Johnnie52 said:


> I know that each of them was made to be used, but I would have to error on the side of they are all too beautiful to get banged up by hitting something with them.


Johnnie52 - I cannot speak for other Artisans, in my view, certain things were ment to be used.



Adillo303 said:


> When I show my goods at craft shows it just makes my blood boil when people come by and say "That is too pretty to use". Looking at the mallets kind of evoked that feeling in me then I thought a bit more and realized that they are made to use and I plan to enjoy them.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Been waiting for the mallets to appear before saying anything. Now is the time. You guys have all made some really beautiful stuff here! :thumbsup:
> 
> I know that each of them was made to be used, but I would have to error on the side of they are all too beautiful to get banged up by hitting something with them.


When you take into account that it's a small amount of wood and finish that will last through at least 50 to 100 years of chisel work. There isn't much loss per hit. We are woodworkers after all. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

It looks like I will be able to get into the shop today. Weather report makes me think it will break 50 degrees in the shop. We still have a couple of house quests that we put up as a result of the storms. One had surgery a few days before the mess hit and we have been providing some recovery space for them since they can't drive etc. We have had six different people staying here in last 2 weeks with a maximum of 4 at anyone time. Been kind of interesting. The Sweet Triage Center.

As a result, my woodworking has been on the back burner. And my responsibilities to Mark (spark0506). I received his mallet entry well over 2 week ago. I was very pleasantly surprised. There were two, 2, count them 1 ... 2 mallets. He sent me his efforts in a very secure custom built box that even survived UPS handling. I will adding pictures when I can get my wife to actually take them. (My photographing career ended when they phased out the Kodak box camera.) But I am very pleased with what I got and will impress you with the pics when I get them.

This is getting long winded, but I have one other point. It seems that there is some sensitivity to that idea of making the mallet attractive, even beautiful. I thought about that. A lot of my shop is filled with shop made furniture; work bench, router table, out feed table, lumber cart, storage, etc. All of it is functional. A lot unfinished. Really not a source for design inspiration. Not stimulating.

I have become very visual sensitive over the years while working with wood. Grain, color variation, figure, burl, etc. All these add to the attractiveness of the objects. Inlays, grain orientation, variation in wood species. 

I think that vary visual stimulation in the shop can be a source of design stimulation. So, after this long winded text, I think it is great that we have added attractive and in many cases beautiful objects to what is often pedestrian. 

Anyway, my two cents. ( Back in the 80s when pcs first came out, there was a cents key in the upper row of keys)

Alan


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Alan Sweet said:


> Anyway, my two cents. ( Back in the 80s when pcs first came out, there was a cents key in the upper row of keys)
> 
> Alan


You mean like this? ¢ ¢ ¢ ¢ :thumbsup:


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Alchymist said:


> You mean like this? ¢ ¢ ¢ ¢ :thumbsup:



Hold the Alt key and type 0168 on the numeric keypad and it's yours.

Others are also available.

http://symbolcodes.tlt.psu.edu/accents/codealt.html


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

My son got his mallet today. Rene did a great job.
Nice piece of spalted maple.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice Job Rene!! Its even mini sized for his hands!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Oops sent that to soon by accident. Anyway the artist is a new turner who did a very nice job. My son loves the mallet. As do I.
Thanks for a great new tool and thanks also to Kelly for passing it along


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well guys like everyone else has said. Y'all really took these mallets to the next level. 

Great Job Everyone!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Bumpus said:


> 1) There is no charge to join this forum


It's amazing but true. Some of the best things out there are still free.



Bumpus said:


> 2) That complete strangers trust one another enough to make a tool, ship it and then receive one


We really do have a great group of members here.



Bumpus said:


> 3) That despite what they see on the news, there is absolutely no p0rn involved with this end of the internet!


Wait, what? *sigh* I'm outta here...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Adillo303 said:


> Hold the Alt key and type 0168 on the numeric keypad and it's yours.
> 
> Others are also available.
> 
> http://symbolcodes.tlt.psu.edu/accents/codealt.html



I think its 0162, not 8

¢

see?


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Changeover Steve - Hang in there. There is wood p___ it's safe, in fact quite enjoyed, at work.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

DST glad you son likes his mallet. I'm sorry it had to take the long route to get to you. I hope your son beats the crap out of it. Lol


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> I think its 0162, not 8
> 
> ¢ see?


Here ya go, print it out!

Alt + 0153..... ™... trademark symbol
Alt + 0169.... ©.... copyright symbol
Alt + 0174..... ®....registered * trademark symbol
Alt + 0176 ...°......degree symbol
Alt + 0177 ...±....plus-or *-minus sign
Alt + 0182 ........paragraph mark
Alt + 0190 ...¾....fraction, three-fourths
Alt + 0215 ....×.....multiplication sign
Alt + 0162...¢....the cent sign
Alt + 0161.....¡..... upside down exclamation point
Alt + 0191.....¿..... upside down question mark
Alt + 1.......☺....smiley face
Alt + 2 ......☻.....black smiley face
Alt + 15.....☼.....sun
Alt + 12......♀.....female sign
Alt + 11.....♂......male sign
Alt + 6.......♠.....spade
Alt + 5.......♣...... Club
Alt + 3.......♥...... Heart
Alt + 4.......♦...... Diamond
Alt + 13......♪.....eighth note
Alt + 14......♫...... beamed eighth note

Alt + 251.....√.....square root check mark
Alt + 236.....∞..... infinity
Alt + 24.......↑..... up arrow ╤
Alt + 25......↓...... down arrow
Alt + 26.....→.....right arrow
Alt + 27......←.....left arrow
Alt + 18.....↕......up/down arrow
Alt + 29......↔...left right arrow


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Alternatively, for those that don't want to use hotkeys or remember them, there is a font on Windows called "symbols" which brings up a grid and you just select the one you want.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DST said:


> My son got his mallet today. Rene did a great job.
> Nice piece of spalted maple.


Very handsome. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

@Spark0506- I remembered what I made the inlay from. It's called lacewood. My memory ain't what it should be.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

DST said:


> My son got his mallet today. Rene did a great job.
> Nice piece of spalted maple.


That's a great looking mallet:thumbsup: Jr. looks like he's pretty happy to have his own thumper as well:smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Who hasn't got a mallet yet???


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Me!!! I didn't sign up, but don't let that stop you from sending me one.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ryan, I've been trying to keep track since DaveTTC has been so busy fighting fires. By my count 20 have been received (and reported) and those who haven't received/reported are: DaveTTC, BassBlaster, Alan Sweet and rayking49.

If those numbers are incorrect, I'm sure I'll hear about it.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> DST glad you son likes his mallet. I'm sorry it had to take the long route to get to you. I hope your son beats the crap out of it. Lol


He wants to build a dog house.
Glad you replied. I wasn't sure which screen name to credit. Thanks again


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

trc65 said:


> Ryan, I've been trying to keep track since DaveTTC has been so busy fighting fires. By my count 20 have been received (and reported) and those who haven't received/reported are: DaveTTC, BassBlaster, Alan Sweet and rayking49.
> 
> If those numbers are incorrect, I'm sure I'll hear about it.


TRC65.... I have reported (see 113 this thread) .. I Have NOT posted any pictures. Is that a problem?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Alan Sweet said:


> TRC65.... I have reported (see 113 this thread) .. I Have NOT posted any pictures. Is that a problem?


Of course it's a problem, man! This is the internet! We feed on pictures! You know the saying, "pics or it didn't happen".:laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I havnt recieved one yet but I know a couple guys have posted they are having some problem getting to the PO due to fires or work!

Yes Alan, you must post pics!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason_J (Feb 18, 2014)

Bumpus said:


> I got home from work this evening, snow everywhere. I live about 40 miles south of BassBlaster so I figured there was not much of a chance of getting my mallet. My wife tells me after dinner that there's a box on the porch for me. "What did you order now?" Yea, she has a right to ask that question.
> 
> But nope....straight from Glenville, West 'by God' Virginia! "adot45" is the maker and boy did he do a nice job on it! I was hoping for a 'turned' mallet since I have no lathe. The mallet is nice and heavy, fits my hand well and looks damn nice to boot! I almost hate to use it, but I know they're supposed to be used.
> 
> ...


This piece puts to shame any other mallet that I have seen before! great job! kudos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Update:

Last night I was playing around with a used mini lathe I picked up over the weekend, and was having trouble getting the #1MT pen mandrel out of the chuck...anybody want to guess what I did?

I GRABBED MY NEW MALLET and started smacking.

Just thought I'd share my first real use of the prize, hope y'all need to use yours soon too!


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Priusjames said:


> Update:
> 
> Last night I was playing around with a used mini lathe I picked up over the weekend, and was having trouble getting the #1MT pen mandrel out of the chuck...anybody want to guess what I did?
> 
> ...


Just so ya know... the one you made me has already seen use in my shop and sits proudly on a shelf over my workbench.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Alan Sweet said:


> TRC65.... I have reported (see 113 this thread) .. I Have NOT posted any pictures. Is that a problem?



That's why I missed you, I was just zooming through the posts to check names and only stopped when I saw pictures:laughing:.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

all of these remind me how little work i put into making mallets. 

i couldn't come to hit anything with something inlayed and polyeurothaned.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Miller Woodworks said:


> Me!!! I didn't sign up, but don't let that stop you from sending me one.


That's too funny!

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

frankp said:


> Of course it's a problem, man! This is the internet! We feed on pictures! You know the saying, "pics or it didn't happen".:laughing:


+++1

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Priusjames said:


> Update:
> 
> Last night I was playing around with a used mini lathe I picked up over the weekend, and was having trouble getting the #1MT pen mandrel out of the chuck...anybody want to guess what I did?
> 
> ...


I'm laughin out loud. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Miller Woodworks said:


> Me!!! I didn't sign up, but don't let that stop you from sending me one.


Melissa would like to send you a mallet. As you can see, I was too busy to participate in the swap.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not sure, but it kinda looks like she wants to /use/ that mallet and chisel, not give!  :surrender::help:

Acer


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

She's not going to hand deliver it, is she? Does it tick?


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Zircon said:


> Melissa would like to send you a mallet. As you can see, I was too busy to participate in the swap.


Creepy mallet hag. 

Is that a can of Vic's Bitts?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I didn't participate in the swap but all the pictures made me jealous. Today I needed a mallet so I figured why not add to the thread. It's just a few plywood scraps but I think it'll work for what I need for now.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone heard from Davettc? I've sent him a few PM's and haven't heard back.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice mallet d_slat. That'll serve you well.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> Here ya go, print it out!
> 
> Alt + 0153..... ™... trademark symbol
> Alt + 0169.... ©.... copyright symbol
> ...


These don't work with the numbers across the top of the keyboard.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

w1pers said:


> These don't work with the numbers across the top of the keyboard.


Use the force , err, keypad......


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone still waiting on a mallet? If so I'd like to follow up with the people that were supposed to send them.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am. I'm not rushing, I'm good.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Im still waiting too.


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

*mallet swap*

Hey guys, I am still waiting on a weather break. I have not forgot about it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Huge appologies guys. I ahve had 2 call outs to fight fires in out of zone areas. As this is volunteer it takes a huge chunk out of my normal routine. It has taken some time to catch up especially with some extended family issues on top of it all.

Anyway my parcel is in the system somewhere between here and the states.

Annnddddd ........... I have recieved my parcel.

It looks too good to use.











Recieved from Andy and not sure his user name, I will have to look thru the list









Looks to me 3 types of lumber / timber









the heart of the mallet looks purple .... could it be purple heart?









seriously guys ... I dont know your timbers, Im thinking there could be maple in this and maybe cherry?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice -Dark one looks like perhaps walnut? 

By the way, are you wearing those steel toed flip-flops fire fighting? :laughing:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice mallet Andy, well worth the wait!

Glad to see you are OK and back with us Dave.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Nice -Dark one looks like perhaps walnut? By the way, are you wearing those steel toed flip-flops fire fighting? :laughing:


to right I am, as soon as I can source some, but must be fire retardant sole!!! would hate to burn the soles of my feet.

Yeah walnut could be the go

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

The center is indeed purple heart. The dark wood is black walnut. The lighter wood is hard white maple.

Your best surface for the good hard knocks is either the maple or the purple heart. The black walnut is a bit softer.

Glad you like it.


Andy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> to right I am, as soon as I can source some, but must be fire retardant sole!!! would hate to burn the soles of my feet.
> 
> Yeah walnut could be the go
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 Too funny. I have a brother in law thats a trucker that has said for years, he wants to produce steel toed flip flops with battery operated chicken lights in the soles. Hes convinced every trucker that walks into the truck stop will buy a pair and he'll get rich. Ive been meaning for a joke to cut the steel out of an old pair of boots and make him a pair for Christmas. I never dreamed I would ever hear anyone else talking about steel toed flip flops!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Too funny. I have a brother in law thats a trucker that has said for years, he wants to produce steel toed flip flops with battery operated chicken lights in the soles. Hes convinced every trucker that walks into the truck stop will buy a pair and he'll get rich. Ive been meaning for a joke to cut the steel out of an old pair of boots and make him a pair for Christmas. I never dreamed I would ever hear anyone else talking about steel toed flip flops!


With over 2,000 posts under your belt you should have learned that you'll see pretty much everything there is to see around here. :laughing: When making such a thing for a trucker be sure to use old recaps for the soles. 

That is a really beautiful mallet you made Andy:thumbsup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Sooo are we ready for another mallet swap? Lol. I have given up on the temperature ever warming up.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

If there is another mallet swap I would like to participate.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

BTW - Dave TTC - the knob on the bottom of the handle is also hard maple with a small copper inlay.

Andy


Thank thou all for the compliments.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Indeed another great mallet. Glad to see you're home safe too Dave


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Woo Hoo I got my mallet/s today!! I was lucky enough to be the reciepient of Daves work. Seems everytime I enter a swap, I recieve something from another country. The last pen swap I was in, my trade partner was Canadian. I love getting work from other parts of the world!!

I was expecting a package from PSI today and was quite surprised when I recieved a large package I wasnt expecting. I knew exactly what iy was when I saw Australia on the package. I quickly tore it open and pulled out a beautiful and massive mallet. The handle is huge which is great as I have fairly large hands. I have no clue on the species but its a beautiful wood.

I looked back in the package and saw more wood. I thought cool, Dave sent me a cool piece of Aussie wood to turn. Nope, It was ANOTHER MALLET!!! Too cool as I had planned to wait to see what kind of mallet I got and then turn me the other style myself as to have both around. The second mallet is considerably smaller but still a perfect size and weight to do some whacking. I dunno the species on this one either but it looks to be the same or very similar wood as the first. Very beautiful wood and fairly heavy.

Dave, thank you so much. These will both get much use in my shop. Im gonna keep the smaller one at the lathe and Ill put the larger one at my workbench. Im excited to have a proper whacking tool and cant wait to put these to use!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice mallets Dave - definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, that second one is really nice! :thumbsup: Actually, both are a neat piece of work! Good show.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are some great looking mallets! Well done, Dave. What wood species did you use? The second mallet is my favorite. So beautiful.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great mallets Dave. And for that matter, all of them are very nice. This was a fun swap to be a part of


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Surprised it got there as quick as it did or I have been so flat out I did not realise so much time had passed by.

Both the HEADs are an Acacia - Variety unknown though an abororist here on the forum did make a sugestion as to what it might be. It was a street tree in the shoppig district of Jerilderie (where I currently live). It was growing imediately out the front of the local vet on the footpath. About 3 years ago it was cut down and replaced with a new series of street trees being used for much of the main street. I am told it had purple flowers and thorns in the smaller branches.

HANDLE 1 is some kind of Australian Oak. There are a number of eucalypts which are designated 'Australian Oak' This piece was a rafter to an old shed on my former residence in Anderson St, Warracknabeal, Victoria (Australia) The house and shed date back to around the 1930's. This was/is very dry and I tried to condition it with linseed oil. It will probably remain thirsty for a while and respond well to a drink from time to time.

HANDLE 2 is Sugar Gum. This comes from a tree growing as a street tree out the front of my current residence. My step daughter Leith ended up with a 1/2" splinter from this tree as she triped going to her car out the front one day. Both this and the Acacia are not timbers readily available at any timber mills. There are guys round about who mill there own timber and from time to time these might be available through these agents.

Mallet 2 is my favourite and sadly I forgot to sign both. I had intended to decorate with some pyrography but this never happened

Both the Mallets were left in my bus for over a week (when I was at the fires) where temps were over 115º in the shade. The bus was not in the shade. The two heads did sadly suffer a little and thus some small cracks. I believe they are still very solid just would have liked perfection

I have been asking around town for a few years about the variety of acacia and one day if I find out I will give an update.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I was actually thinking acacia. Don't know why I didn't just make a guess. We have acacia wood flooring in our living room and I also hasn't an acacia box my wife bought me several years ago. Both look a lot like the mallet heads. It's an awesome looking wood.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the history on the woods used Dave.

Yes the cracks are minor and I dont think are going to compromise the mallets in any way. The way I see it, they add character and the fact that they cracked while you were out fighting brush fires just adds to them.

Thanks again for the beautiful mallets. Ill be sure to give them a coat of linseed oil on occasion.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

With so many bad things going on in the world today it feels great to run across the really nice people on this site.

The stories behind the mallets are more beautiful than the mallets and the mallets are beautiful. Coupled with people that will take on a lot of extra work to make the swap work (Thank you Ryan) and the artisans who put their hands and minds into making something for someone they never met.

This was just great.

Thank you to everyone involved.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice Dave. Is that a burn mark on the head... Just kidding. 

Hope all is well with you.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great mallets Dave. Congrats BassBlaster.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Are all the mallets done now or are there still some to go?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> Are all the mallets done now or are there still some to go?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 Seems like there may be one more person waiting on a mallet. Rayking maybe?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hey Guys .... a big thanks to you all.

I just checked my email to find I had a paypal transaction go thru over the weekend. For those of you who contributed to offset my postage that was totally awesome. It was not expected but it is appreciated.

These swaps have the ability to bring to the fore tha human spirit.

Thanks again

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

How's it going guys? I woke up yesterday to find a package waiting for me. Acercanto sent me a beautiful mallet. It's American chestnut and ash, finished with BLO.






Here it is. I also like the cord on the handle.












Here is the wedged end of it.






Here is a close up of the corded handle.






He also sent two coasters made of pallet wood, shaped like pallets. Which by the way, the wife really loves. So I would like to thank Taylor, aka Acercanto. I look forward to using it, even though I dread putting any dents in this beautiful chestnut. This is my first encounter with this wood. Thanks again Taylor.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Little ripper. Looks great. Love the pallets too

Congratulations.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice. Those little pallets are pretty cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

nice looking mallet and the pallets are a pretty cool addition. I gotta try the pallet thing


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nicely done Taylor. Very bashworthy! I love those little pallets, that's a great idea!


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Chestnut - Wow!

You have yourself a great looking mallet there and yeah! the coasters are cool.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks awesome. Some neat details in there. Love the coasters too.

Nice work!


----------

